# Yep... It was a groovy kind of night...



## Cryozombie (Sep 2, 2003)

Ah, these are the days you either laugh at or regret... heh heh... maybe a little of both...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 2, 2003)

hahaaaa ..  Too funny !!   Great shot 

Hope the hangover wasn't too bad


----------



## TheEdge883 (Sep 2, 2003)

Drinking by osmosis. Never tried that before.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by TheEdge883
> *Drinking by osmosis.   *



...it works...I swear it.  when I die...my relatives can just lower me into a vat and pickle me.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...it works...I swear it.  when I die...my relatives can just lower me into a vat and pickle me. *



you're a pickle already~!!! *snickering*


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 2, 2003)

..as long as I'm not a gerkin...I think I'd like to be a sandwhich stacker...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..as long as I'm not a gerkin...I think I'd like to be a sandwhich stacker...   *



Moves this to your own thread *G*


----------



## Seig (Sep 3, 2003)

Pay closer attention, you will notice he passed out after 1, I repeat 1 beer.


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 3, 2003)

One of those practically alcoholless 'lite' bears they sell in America too!

You want some nice 5.9% fizzy Stella inside you!

Ian.


----------



## jeffkyle (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Pay closer attention, you will notice he passed out after 1, I repeat 1 beer. *



Just cause he passed out on the Miller box doesn't mean that was the only drink he was drinking.  There are 2 open bottles of heiniken there too.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Just cause he passed out on the Miller box doesn't mean that was the only drink he was drinking.  There are 2 open bottles of heiniken there too.
> *



ohh soo glad you said that Jeff *G*
*was holding my tongue


----------



## OULobo (Sep 3, 2003)

Hey, it could've been worse. They could've been wine coolers.


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Just cause he passed out on the Miller box doesn't mean that was the only drink he was drinking.  There are 2 open bottles of heiniken there too.
> *



Actually, two open Heinies and if you look closely, two open Millers.

Cthulhu


----------



## jeffkyle (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Actually, two open Heinies and if you look closely, two open Millers.
> 
> Cthulhu *



Ahhh...there is a Miller behind a Heiny!  That is kind of an optical illusion!


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 3, 2003)

passing out after four beers is still somewhat pathetic.


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 3, 2003)

Not a huge one for Alcohol.....Was for a while but dislike the taste now.....anyways, I wouldnt mind some Pizza


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 3, 2003)

um... ain't you a little young for that? :shrug:


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 3, 2003)

This pic was taken in Las Vegas, we decided to go on a 24 hour drining binge while we were there... (Free Booze in the Casino's dont ya know???) About 3 in the morning we decided we needed some food to help metabolize all the alcohol and went to the cafe in the casino for  99 cent breakfast skillets... I passed out in my eggs, they got me up and I made it back to the room and I passed out on the desk like that... We had been drinking since about 8 that morning... 

Like I said,  a night you regret... although I can laugh at it NOW.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 3, 2003)

> *anyways, I wouldnt mind some Pizza    *






> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *um... ain't you a little young for that? :shrug: *



And I agree totaly... MOB is far too young for Pizza.  :rofl:


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 3, 2003)

absolutely. Pizza is dangerous stuff.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 3, 2003)

*played in the devil's playground all weekend.. *licks lips at the memories.. 


Sicilian with that thick crust.. square not round.. and all the goodies on top.. 

*loves to live decadently ..


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *um... ain't you a little young for that? :shrug: *



He's entitles to either drink at home with parental consent, or in a restraunt if he's eating a meal at his age, under Uk law.

Ian.


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *He's entitles to either drink at home with parental consent, or in a restraunt if he's eating a meal at his age, under Uk law.
> 
> Ian. *




Yup.....I was in *a* house and my parents trust me not to do anything stoopid so


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 3, 2003)

oh! I forgot you were on the other side of the atlantic!


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 3, 2003)

If I wasnt, you could be sure that I would have come and destroyed you all with my mass debating skills  


How to rinse a joke lesson one


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> mass debating skills



(say it quick) :shrug:

I.


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *(say it quick) :shrug:
> 
> I. *




Oh come on....they havnt seen Bo' Selecta they must have at least seen Austin Powers :shrug:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Not a huge one for Alcohol.....
> [...]
> I wouldnt mind some Pizza  *



Ah, great minds think alike! But good pizza is hard to come by here in Indiana.


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Ah, great minds think alike! But good pizza is hard to come by here in Indiana. *




I wasnt joking.....I really could do with some Pizza. My mums gone out till tomorrow, my dad doesnt live with me.....my brother is staying at a friends and there is NO FOOD IN THE HOUSE :wah: 

I'm living on tea and crisps at the moment....My mum didnt even leave money for a takeaway


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 3, 2003)

um... britspeak translation please....

crisps = crackers?
takeaway = take out or delivery or something?


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *um... britspeak translation please....
> 
> crisps = crackers?
> takeaway = take out or delivery or something? *




Crisps = Chips I think you call them......yeah cuz you call Chips = Fries.......

And Takeaway is a Takeout.....Is there really that much of a language barrier


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 3, 2003)

yep.

got it.

lol... you guys call speed bumps "ramps" which made driving in Ireland very confusing... we'd see a sign that said "ramp" and an arrow, and we'd follow the sign hoping it would bring us to the motorway.  took driving over six or seven speedbumps for us to figure it out.


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 3, 2003)

................Speedbumps are called speedbumps..........or occasionally Sleeping Policeman......Who calls them Ramps


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 3, 2003)

hmm.... maybe they're only ramps in Ireland.  but all over the outskirts of dublin in the residential areas, you see white signs with black letters that say 'ramps' and arrows pointing which way.


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *hmm.... maybe they're only ramps in Ireland.  but all over the outskirts of dublin in the residential areas, you see white signs with black letters that say 'ramps' and arrows pointing which way. *




No idea, never been to Ireland......No matter, its backwards anyways. Seems everywhere EXCEPT Britain is backwards these days :shrug:


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *um... britspeak translation please....
> 
> crisps = crackers?
> takeaway = take out or delivery or something? *



Crisps are what you lot call chips. To us, chips are what you call fries.

And yeah, we say takeaway instead of take out, same thing.

Ian.


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Crisps are what you lot call chips. To us, chips are what you call fries.
> 
> And yeah, we say takeaway instead of take out, same thing.
> ...



Beat you to it *Looks above*


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Beat you to it *Looks above*  *



I know, i clicked on the thread and then made  a sandwich, posted after I'd eaten it and you'd got there before me!

must..click..refresh <slaps wrist>



Ian.


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *I know, i clicked on the thread and then made  a sandwich, posted after I'd eaten it and you'd got there before me!
> 
> must..click..refresh <slaps wrist>
> ...




Sandwhich......good idea......Actually bedtime......School in the morning. 


Btw School sucks! I have to get up early......I mean what the hell is 07:30!!!!!!!  


Night Martial Talk


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 3, 2003)

quit complaining, kid.

I gotta get up at 4:30 am to go to work!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *(say it quick) :shrug:
> 
> I. *




ROFLMAO
:rofl: 

Oh this just made me laugh out loud it si great!


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *quit complaining, kid.
> 
> I gotta get up at 4:30 am to go to work! *



"4.30? You were lucky, we 'ad to gerrup afore we'd gone to bed..."

Oh sod it, I'm not typing all that out, you can click this link and download it! This is the most classic piece of Monty Python you'll ever here (heralding from and inspired by Yorkshire, where I live!):

http://www.satans.barber.dsl.pipex.com/video/4yorkshiremen.mp3

I'd be very interested to know if this is funny to our American friends or not, I'm sure it'll make MOB laugh! I don't think Americans always 'get' British humour from what I've seen! Hehe, enjoy, 

Ian.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *
> I'd be very interested to know if this is funny to our American friends or not, I'm sure it'll make MOB laugh! I don't think Americans always 'get' British humour from what I've seen! Hehe, enjoy,
> 
> Ian. *




I get the YOUNG ONES.  Does that count???


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Actually, two open Heinies and if you look closely, two open Millers.
> 
> Cthulhu *



Oh and actually, If you look, there are 2 open Heinikans, 2 open Millers, 2 empty beer glasses and 1/2 a bottle of Sobe and vodka.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 3, 2003)

The Parrot Sketch and The Cheese Shop are definitive in my mind--and The Argument Clinic is a high point.

I'm up for pizza myself. Surely British pizza sucks though? I've had it in Italy and prefer it here in the States, frankly.

English-English Dictionaries:
http://english2american.com/
http://www.peak.org/~jeremy/dictionary/


----------



## Seig (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Sandwhich......good idea......Actually bedtime......School in the morning.
> 
> 
> ...


 7:30?  Quitting time


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 3, 2003)

Hey! I love Monty Python! My friends and I used to have Python-athons in high school and watch all the movies back to back.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 3, 2003)

Yes, Monty Python has some brilliant stuff! Life of Brian, Holy Grail...plus the shows themselves of course!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *The Parrot Sketch and The Cheese Shop are definitive in my mind--and The Argument Clinic is a high point.
> 
> I'm up for pizza myself. Surely British pizza sucks though? I've had it in Italy and prefer it here in the States, frankly.
> ...



I have had it in Italy and seen it in France, I prefer the American version


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *Hey! I love Monty Python! My friends and I used to have Python-athons in high school and watch all the movies back to back. *



Nightingale,

You never cease to amaze me 

Most you ladies I know would _"run away"_ from those movies


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 3, 2003)

...you shall be taunted a second time-ah...


----------



## LostGrrlDies (Sep 3, 2003)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

that freeeeking rhocks!!!
lmao

remind me to never drink with you!
i'll have pukey slober face pictures all over the net the next day
heh


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 3, 2003)

*bring me a shrubbery~!!!*


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 3, 2003)

and it shall be neat...and not too expensive...NI!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 3, 2003)

For we are the Knights who say NI~!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 3, 2003)

...I wanna be that tall.  :shrug:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 3, 2003)

Ok The members of this site  never cease to amaze me


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by Rich Parsons
> *Ok The members of this site  never cease to amaze me  *



one is usually judged by the company one keeps....


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I wanna be that tall.  :shrug: *



you already are that tall~!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 3, 2003)

not yet...mayhaps one day, though....


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Ok The members of this site  never cease to amaze me  *



heheee for awhile there Rich.. our entire contigent at the studio would be heard quoting from Monty 

we still spurt out Ni at odd times and bring me a shrubbery heheee


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 3, 2003)

...it just has to be an inexpensive shrubbery.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 3, 2003)

The Crunchy Frog Sketch
Monty Python Live at the Hollywood Bowl
Inspector: 'ELLO! 
Mr. Hilton: 'Ello. 

Inspector: Mr. 'ilton? 
Hilton: A-yes? 

I: You are the sole proprietor and owner of the Whizzo Chocolate Company? 
H: I am, yes. 

I: Constable ******** and I are from the 'ygiene squad, and we'd like to have a word with you about your box of chocolates entitled the "Whizzo Quality Assortment". 
H: Oh, yes. 

I: If I may begin at the beginning. First there is the Cherry Fondue. Now this is extremely nasty. (pause) But we can't prosecute you for that. 
H: Ah, agreed. 

I: Then we have number four. Number four: Crunchy Frog. 
H: Yes. 

I: Am I right in thinking there's a real frog in 'ere? 
H: Yes, a little one. 

I: What sort of frog? 
H: A...a *dead* frog. 

I: Is it cooked? 
H: No. 

I: What, a RAW frog?!? 
H: Oh, we use only the finest baby frogs, dew-picked and flown from Iraq, cleansed in the finest quality spring water, lightly killed, and sealed in a succulent, Swiss, quintuple-smooth, treble-milk chocolate envelope, and lovingly frosted with glucose.

I: That's as may be, but it's still a frog! 
H: What else? 

I: Well, don't you even take the bones out? 
H: If we took the bones out, it wouldn't be crunchy, would it? 

I: Constable ******** et one of those!! We have to protect the public! 
C: Uh, would you excuse me a moment, Sir? (exits)

I: We have to protect the public! People aren't going to think there's a real frog in chocolate! Constable Clitoris thought it was an almond whirl! They're bound to expect some sort of mock frog! 
H: (outraged) MOCK frog!?! We use NO artificial additives or preservatives of ANY kind! 

I: Nevertheless, I advise you in future to replace the words "Crunchy Frog" with the legend, "Crunchy, Raw, Unboned Real Dead Frog" if you wish to avoid prosecution!
H: What about our sales? 

I: **** your sales! We've got to protect the public! Now what about this one, number five, it was number five, wasn't it? Number five: Ram's Bladder Cup. (beat) Now, what sort of confectionery is that?!? 
H: Oh, we use only the finest juicy chunks of fresh Cornish Ram's bladder, emptied, steamed, flavoured with sesame seeds, whipped into a fondue, and garnished with lark's vomit. 

I: LARK'S VOMIT?!?!? 
H: Correct. 

I: It doesn't say anything here about lark's vomit! 
H: Ah, it does, at the bottom of the label, after "monosodium glutamate". 

I: I hardly think that's good enough! I think it's be more appropriate if the box bore a great red label: "WARNING: LARK'S VOMIT!!!" 
H: Our sales would plummet! 

I: (screaming) Well why don't you move into more conventional areas of confectionery??!!
(the constable returns)
I: Like Praline, or, or Lime Creme, a very popular flavor, I'm lead to understand. Or Raspberry Lite. I mean, what's this one, what's this one? 'Ere we are: Cockroach Cluster! -- -- Anthrax Ripple! 

C: MMMMWWWAAAAAGGGGGHHHH!! 

** For those of you watching this transcript on your terminal, the young ** ** constable has just thrown up into his helmet. This is the longest ** ** continuous vomit seen on Broadway since John Barrymore puked over Laertes ** ** in the second act of Hamlet in 1941. ** 

I: (continuing) And what is this one: Spring Surprise? 
H: Ah, that's one of our specialities. Covered in dark, velvety chocolate, when you pop it into your mouth, stainless steel bolts spring out and plunge straight through both cheeks. 

I: (stunned) Well where's the pleasure in THAT?!? If people pop a nice little chockie into their mouth, they don't expect to get their cheeks pierced!!! In any case, it is an inadequate description of the sweetmeat. I shall have to ask you to accompany me to the station. 
H: (shrugging) It's a fair cop. 

I: And DON'T talk to the audience.


----------



## Seig (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I wanna be that tall.  :shrug: *


You are.  Now get back on the dead cart.


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 4, 2003)

Yeah, Italian pizza isnt as nice as our stuff. Pizza Hut and Dominos 0wn j00 all! 


But then again its the same as Chinese food.......tastes beautiful down here, but then I have been told it tastes nothing like that in actual China


----------



## Ender (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *For we are the Knights who say NI~! *




clip clop...clip clop...


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> * Pizza Hut and Dominos 0wn j00 all!
> *




You need to get out more often... Pizza Hut and Dominoes are the WORST pizzas in the States man!  

Give me a GOOD, THICK THICK THICK Genos East of Chicago Deep Dish Chicago Style with Roni... Now THATS A PIZZA.

Making me hungry for  Genos East.  Ack


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *You need to get out more often... Pizza Hut and Dominoes are the WORST pizzas in the States man!
> 
> Give me a GOOD, THICK THICK THICK Genos East of Chicago Deep Dish Chicago Style with Roni... Now THATS A PIZZA.
> ...




Well I would......if I lived in the states -_-'


----------



## arnisador (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *You need to get out more often... Pizza Hut and Dominoes are the WORST pizzas in the States man!  *



Indeed!

I too have heard that Chinese Chinese food isn't as good as American Chinese food!


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Indeed!
> 
> I too have heard that Chinese Chinese food isn't as good as American Chinese food! *




Hmmmm.....I guess I have to take a trip up to China and Japan and see if this rumour is for real


----------

